
Aerosol-Generating Procedures and Risk of Transmission of Infections - fortran77
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/books/NBK174442/
======
fortran77
CPAP machines are allowed to be operated on commerical airlines. They
shouldn't be.

